# INCHEON | LU1 City Woomi Lynn Strauss | 156m x 5 | 511ft x 5 | 47 fl x 5 | U/C



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

LU1 City Lynn Strauss, Seo-gu, Incheon, South Korea
156m / Residential / App / 2019-2022

47Fl : x5



























멀리 보는 집 우미 린


링크를 눌러 멀리 보는 집 우미 린에 접속해주세요.




www.lynn.co.kr






















멀리 보는 집 우미 린


링크를 눌러 멀리 보는 집 우미 린에 접속해주세요.




www.lynn.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

멀리 보는 집 우미 린


링크를 눌러 멀리 보는 집 우미 린에 접속해주세요.




www.lynn.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

멀리 보는 집 우미 린


링크를 눌러 멀리 보는 집 우미 린에 접속해주세요.




www.lynn.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

멀리 보는 집 우미 린


링크를 눌러 멀리 보는 집 우미 린에 접속해주세요.




www.lynn.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

멀리 보는 집 우미 린


링크를 눌러 멀리 보는 집 우미 린에 접속해주세요.




www.lynn.co.kr


----------



## Atmosphere (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks for these updates @kimahrikku1 ! I can see my family-in-law house on these photo's. Haven't been able to get there for a while due to corona and it's crazy to see how quick things are changing here. I heard they are asked to sell their house so those old buildings can also be redeveloped.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

멀리 보는 집 우미 린


링크를 눌러 멀리 보는 집 우미 린에 접속해주세요.




www.lynn.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

멀리 보는 집 우미 린


링크를 눌러 멀리 보는 집 우미 린에 접속해주세요.




www.lynn.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

멀리 보는 집 우미 린


링크를 눌러 멀리 보는 집 우미 린에 접속해주세요.




www.lynn.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

멀리 보는 집 우미 린


링크를 눌러 멀리 보는 집 우미 린에 접속해주세요.




www.lynn.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

멀리 보는 집 우미 린


링크를 눌러 멀리 보는 집 우미 린에 접속해주세요.




www.lynn.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

멀리 보는 집 우미 린


링크를 눌러 멀리 보는 집 우미 린에 접속해주세요.




www.lynn.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

멀리 보는 집 우미 린


링크를 눌러 멀리 보는 집 우미 린에 접속해주세요.




www.lynn.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

멀리 보는 집 우미 린


링크를 눌러 멀리 보는 집 우미 린에 접속해주세요.




www.lynn.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

멀리 보는 집 우미 린


링크를 눌러 멀리 보는 집 우미 린에 접속해주세요.




www.lynn.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

멀리 보는 집 우미 린


링크를 눌러 멀리 보는 집 우미 린에 접속해주세요.




www.lynn.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

멀리 보는 집 우미 린


링크를 눌러 멀리 보는 집 우미 린에 접속해주세요.




www.lynn.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

멀리 보는 집 우미 린


링크를 눌러 멀리 보는 집 우미 린에 접속해주세요.




www.lynn.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

멀리 보는 집 우미 린


링크를 눌러 멀리 보는 집 우미 린에 접속해주세요.




www.lynn.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

멀리 보는 집 우미 린


링크를 눌러 멀리 보는 집 우미 린에 접속해주세요.




www.lynn.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

우미 린


우미 린




www.lynn.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

우미 린


우미 린




www.lynn.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

우미 린


우미 린




www.lynn.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

우미 린


우미 린




www.lynn.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

우미 린


우미 린




www.lynn.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

우미 린


우미 린




www.lynn.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

우미 린


우미 린




www.lynn.co.kr


----------



## thorvald01 (12 mo ago)

kimahrikku1 said:


> 우미 린
> 
> 
> 우미 린
> ...


the size of this towers compared to the small 3/4 floors buildings in the other side of the road is massive. it's a very interesting contrast


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

우미 린


우미 린




www.lynn.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

우미 린


우미 린




www.lynn.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

우미 린


우미 린




www.lynn.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

우미 린


우미 린




www.lynn.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

우미 린


우미 린




www.lynn.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

우미 린


우미 린




www.lynn.co.kr


----------

